# Phone syncing software not working with new phone



## iluvtolaff (Oct 7, 2004)

I had to post about this same problem with my previous phone and was able to solve the problem:

http://forums.techguy.org/phones-handheld-devices/1023181-solved-phone-syncing-software-not.html

However, I have a new phone --Samsung t340g -- through StraightTalk and cannot get it to sync with Samsung PC Studio. I have the latest version, the phone is registered at Samsung's site but it still will not connect the phone. I've called Samsung and they say it's a StraightTalk issue. However, StraightTalk could not help me, it's like they were totally clueless.

Any ideas of what I can do?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Carrier's customize the phones. It's possible StraightTalk made a change that makes it incompatible with the software.


----------



## iluvtolaff (Oct 7, 2004)

I thought about that and I called ST customer support but they seemed clueless instead of just stating that ST does not allow syncing with a computer -- which is stupid. Why have a camera phone if you can't get the pics out of the phone and into the computer?

There is a memory card slot for a microSD card but I'm not sure how to use one if I had one. Looked online for one and not sure which one fits this phone. ????


----------

